# Needing cat help



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Aug 2016)

Well more accurately kitten help.

As you all know, I've moved to rural Australia. I don't have a cat, or didn't until 3am last night when i was woken by meowing at the bedroom window. It was freezing out and I do mean that. Below zero. This kitten was trying to get in. I went to the kitchen to take some morphine because I was in pain and it followed me to the kitchen trying to get in.

It's not the previous tenants, its too young, or would have been too young to have survived by itself all this time and also us not seen it. we've been here just over a month.

It's behaviour is not feral. Or if it is feral is tame. I haven't fed it but it won't leave me alone. It is literally tripping me up. When i stop it's rubbing is back on my boots or pawing them. usually just tripping me up and getting under my feet. It's at risk of being kicked if I try walking anywhere.

What is it trying to say to me? (other than feed me) it knows what the fridge is, it keeps going there. It is lean but not thin, it's clean, it looks healthy but won't leave me alone or stop meowing.

I've left a note in each of my 5 neighbours letterboxes (well my oh did on his way to work) to see if anyone has lost a kitten. It's too young to be put in freezing temps alone overnight. So we are at a loss as what to do. It too happily comes into the house and is currently sitting meowing at my feet on the kitchen veranda.

Help please.

Right now our instincts tell (Ooooow, is trying to climb up my tracksuit bottoms now and I'm still standing!) it is not feral, and a dump is not really that sensible given where we live... It's now on my knee purring... And licking my hand... Help

And now it's sitting out trying to, on my shoulder e


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Aug 2016)




----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Aug 2016)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> View attachment 140136


There's a joke in there somewhere ....


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (18 Aug 2016)

*Seriously though*, I think it is saying

'Hello, look after me purrrleze'.

You need a mad cat lady like @Pat "5mph" to give advice, as I only have a dog.


----------



## Mrs M (18 Aug 2016)

Purrfect advice from RM


----------



## GM (18 Aug 2016)

I think it likes you!


----------



## lutonloony (18 Aug 2016)

From all you've said, sounds like it somebody's . As RM said worth checking if chipped. Cat is Probably thinking that it has found a sucker, and you will soon give in and feed it.'looking at picture it doesn't look that young, from the size, unless you are really tiny


----------



## hopless500 (18 Aug 2016)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> View attachment 140136



Looks like you have a cat (at least for the time being until/if someone comes and claims it  )


----------



## biggs682 (18 Aug 2016)

@Fab Foodie take your mind out of the gutter 

@SatNavSaysStraightOn it looks more than happy and content to me


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Aug 2016)

Looks like you are the one @SatNavSaysStraightOn  cats know how to manipulate a human


----------



## Cuchilo (18 Aug 2016)

You have been chosen . enjoy your new cat 
P.S The one i am trying to steal ..... i mean the one that comes in my house unwanted likes egg yolks , but not the white so you have to separate them for her .


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Aug 2016)

Sorry SNSSO, but it likes you, and wants you to give it lots of fuss. It's decided for now (today)anyway that you are its new best friend. Maybe tomorrow it will find another sucker/friend and will bugger off.


----------



## Fubar (18 Aug 2016)

Aye, suckeeeeer!


----------



## I like Skol (18 Aug 2016)

You will be covered in big, itchy flea bites before bedtime, and not just normal flea bites but vicious killer Aussie ones!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Aug 2016)

We can't have a cat. its in the tenancy agreement. so its a no go. But even so, when our visas expire in 2020, what then? And we are both dog people. I was just fed up totally of it trying to climb my legs. It hurts.

It has put a complete halt to all of today's chores. I haven't even managed to get the fire wood in yet. I am literally tripping over it all the time. Only the hoover got rid of it until it was turned off again. I cant even get the rugs in as it is going dark, or get the fire laid.

If we throw it out overnight, when I say neighbours I means miles away - if it is theirs its strayed a long way.... The 5 of us are spread over several thousand *hectares*.

Chipping, guess it may be. It could be worth trying to put it in a box in the car tomorrow.... mind wanders to lack of car interior afterwards...
RSPCA does exist here (quite a few from the UK do)... I'll have to look into it. Just hoping that one of my neighbours rings.

Sorry, its on the keyboard again...


----------



## vickster (18 Aug 2016)

@jefmcg might be able to offer advice about Aussie moggies


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Aug 2016)

User said:


> The cat has chosen its new slave.
> 
> Welcome to servitude!


been there for 20 odd years!


I like Skol said:


> You will be covered in big, itchy flea bites before bedtime, and not just normal flea bites but vicious killer Aussie ones!


ha ha. it had occurred ot me and whilst I was in the hammoch with it, I did a thorough check and found nothing. It didn't bat an eyelid over me checking it anywhere!


----------



## I like Skol (18 Aug 2016)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It has put a complete halt to all of today's chores. I haven't even managed to get the fire wood in yet. I am literally tripping over it all the time. Only the hoover got rid of it until it was turned off again. I cant even get the rugs in as it is going dark, or get the fire laid.
> 
> If we throw it out overnight, when I say neighbours I means miles away - if it is theirs its strayed a long way.... The 5 of us are spread over several thousand *hectares*.


Kick it out on its derriere. It looks more than big enough to be ok on a cold night, after all it has a fur coat and cats do have a tendency to be able to find shelter if needed. It will probably curl up under a car bonnet somewhere where the warmth from the cooling engine and shelter from the outside conditions will keep the temp well above freezing.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Aug 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Kick it out on its derriere. It looks more than big enough to be ok on a cold night, after all it has a fur coat and cats do have a tendency to be able to find shelter if needed. It will probably curl up under a car bonnet somewhere where the warmth from the cooling engine and shelter from the outside conditions will keep the temp well above freezing.


there's only 1 car bonnet anywhere around here and I really do mean it.
And yes, I'm lean. It's maybe 1/3-1/2 the size of a normal cat and weighs nothing at all.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Aug 2016)

I like Skol said:


> You will be covered in big, itchy flea bites before bedtime, and not just normal flea bites but vicious killer Aussie ones!


more likely infected claw marks at the rate it is going and kicking it out stops me working outside which is what I was trying hard to do and must do right now!


----------



## raleighnut (18 Aug 2016)

It sounds to me as though it has got lost and is just trying to survive by the only means it knows how at that age, scrounging food.
As for what to do with it, no idea, we had a young cat move in last year but the caretaker owners were trying to re-home her (Fifi originally lived in Birmingham but her owner suffered domestic abuse so when she left that house the cat came to live in Leicester with a cousin)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Aug 2016)

Well, my OH is coming home with some cat food. (vegan plus eggs means we don't have much except eggs that it will eat). Currently it has launched an attack on my boot lace and unlaced my boots again. I have managed to get the fire lit, but the rugs are a lost cause! 

Size wise, well I am wearing aged (not sized, aged) 11-12 year old tracksuit bottoms. It is small and younger than we would like to kick out with another very cold (for aussie standards) night due.
the only way I am getting any peace and quite is to sit down with it on my lap! So much for completing what was needed on the chook house before they arrive on Saturday. We are out all day tomorrow - OH's first day off since arriving (at least first day off that isn't house or furniture moving!) We have arrangements, tickets paid for and a wedding cake (vegan) to collect from Canberra, so if it is still around tomorrow morning, it will be going to be a rescue center. It is all we can do sadly. It would also not be fair to have it for 3 years and then leave the country! Its not like we can take it with us and it has a very soft temperatment, sadly its claws don't have a similar point of view!


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Aug 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> You have been chosen . enjoy your new cat
> P.S The one i am trying to steal ..... i mean the one that comes in my house unwanted likes egg yolks , but not the white so you have to separate them for her .


I give that to my eldest cat every day. She loves the yolks, pure protein for her.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Aug 2016)

it would appear that it is 4-6 months in age. going by the teeth..
i'll try weighing it later but that could be a lost cause. there's no way this little thing even weighs 2kgs!


----------



## jefmcg (18 Aug 2016)

vickster said:


> @jefmcg might be able to offer advice about Aussie moggies


It's been dumped.

And you only have three choices - get it fixed and keep it, locking it inside at night and feeding it meat; rehoming it with someone who will do the same ; or taking it to a shelter. Unfortunately no Australian shelter has a no-kill policy.

Do not release it back onto the wild. It will survive - by killing an inordinate number of native animals. Australia has no native feline, so fauna is very vulnerable.

You can get it a pet passport and bring it back with you if you choose. But if not, you are right to take it to a shelter now, when it had a greater chance of being adopted.

Australia's RSPCA has no direct connection to UK organisation. Like the American ASPCA, they chose a similar name to the UK organisation, and added an R when they got a Royal Warrant.

Edit: if you want to keep it, contact your landlord. No-pet clauses are pretty standard, so it's quite possible your landlord doesn't care, or will be sympathetic to your plight.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (18 Aug 2016)

I thought cats were the scourge to native Australian wildlife. 
I love animals that's why I don't eat them but if they are not indigenous....






(Not saying you should eat it)


----------



## screenman (18 Aug 2016)

It has found another slave.


----------



## mjr (18 Aug 2016)

If you want the cat to keep its distance while you're deciding what to do, don't let it climb you or sit on you, growl at it and stamp your feet when it gets too close and hiss air over your teeth like a steam train letting off pressure (pfshht! but it's hard to write that and give the effect) and if it's not deaf, it should cower. A few gentle bats may be needed to undo the effect of having let it pet you. Oh and unlike dogs, most cats never really learn or try to please unrelated animals, but they will try to avoid being shoved or batted or otherwise lose control of their space.

I don't mind cats and they can be soothing to stroke but I detest their claws (hence knowing how to get them to keep their distance from me) and how much most cats kill.


----------



## Globalti (18 Aug 2016)

A statistic I'm fond of repeating is that in the UK there are thought to be about 7 million domestic cats and 10 million families who think they own a cat. 

I expect the same applies in Oz.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Aug 2016)

we have a special clause in the rental agreement, no cats because of the bird life around here.
We haven't heard anything from neighbours - our landlord is a neighbour (somewhere on the several thousand hectares there are around here) as well.
We'll try to get it into a shelter or something tomorrow. It is all we can do really. There should be no problem rehoming it. it is an affectionate little thing that is still at the kitten playful stage and will settle anywhere its wanted. At the moment it is siting in the bookcase on 2 books lain down, avoiding contact with either of us. sadly it has not worked out the space issue. I can't walk anywhere without tripping over it or it trying to rub against my boots. not sure what to do with it overnight. its another below zero night, but it has been fed now - scoffed the lot faster than the average dog! probably put it out and hope that it does not sit outside the bedroom window and meow all night.


----------



## jefmcg (18 Aug 2016)

User said:


> I'd be interested where you get those figures from. The government says there are c. 27 million households in the UK. The PFMA survey says that 17% of households (4.5 million) have a cat and that there are 7.5 million pet cats...


Are you fact checking a joke?


----------



## swee'pea99 (18 Aug 2016)

Surprised no-one's mentioned the old saying 'Dogs have owners; cats have staff.'


----------



## Fubar (18 Aug 2016)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> We can't have a cat. its in the tenancy agreement. so its a no go. But even so, when our visas expire in 2020, what then? And we are both dog people. I was just fed up totally of it trying to climb my legs. It hurts.
> 
> It has put a complete halt to all of today's chores. I haven't even managed to get the fire wood in yet. I am literally tripping over it all the time. Only the hoover got rid of it until it was turned off again. I cant even get the rugs in as it is going dark, or get the fire laid.
> 
> ...



You DON'T have a cat - it has you!


----------



## Globalti (18 Aug 2016)

What cat owners don't realise is that their cats are actually plotting to kill them and eat them. Weaving around your feet is an amateurish attempt to trip you. Soon they learn to do it at the top of the stairs, so watch out.


----------



## hopless500 (18 Aug 2016)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> we have a special clause in the rental agreement, no cats because of the bird life around here.
> We haven't heard anything from neighbours - our landlord is a neighbour (somewhere on the several thousand hectares there are around here) as well.
> We'll try to get it into a shelter or something tomorrow. It is all we can do really. There should be no problem rehoming it. it is an affectionate little thing that is still at the kitten playful stage and will settle anywhere its wanted. At the moment it is siting in the bookcase on 2 books lain down, avoiding contact with either of us. sadly it has not worked out the space issue. I can't walk anywhere without tripping over it or it trying to rub against my boots. not sure what to do with it overnight. its another below zero night, but it has been fed now - scoffed the lot faster than the average dog! probably put it out and hope that it does not sit outside the bedroom window and meow all night.


I wouldn't put a kitten or young cat outside in sub zero temps myself. Could you put a box with a blanket in an outbuilding maybe?


----------



## jefmcg (18 Aug 2016)

Dogs think that because you supply them with everything they need, you must be a God. Cats experience the same thing, and decide they must be Gods.

"Artists like cats; soldiers like dogs" - Desmond Morris


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Aug 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I wouldn't put a kitten or young cat outside in sub zero temps myself. Could you put a box with a blanket in an outbuilding maybe?


we are discussing options at the moment. suspect it will end up staying indoors and us having to take up the mouse traps and clear the tops and the bookshelf of anything breakable.

it has just raided my vegetable soup which had the lid left off it whilst the reserve cooled, so its now having some more food... it has so far had 2 cooked eggs, a ladle full of vegan vegetable soup (chickpeas, garden peas, potato, carrot, parsnip, swede, celery, leek, onions and sweet potato - I kid not), a full cat sized tin of turkey in something... and is now on its second portion of soup (with it having started on the pan itself, we won't now eat what is left in there)....


----------



## rikki (18 Aug 2016)

It has almost certainly been dumped. It's unlikely to be your neighbour's and if it was just wandering it would have found someone else before it got to your place.

Take it to the vet. They will check for microchip and will be able to give best advice about how to find it a home. They often know someone who has just lost their cat, or who is looking for a cat. This one should be out of its annoying kitten stage soon, so it may suit someone who wants a cat but not a kitten.
The vet will be easier to get to than the local council, or the RSPCA or Animal Welfare, and a lot less bureaucratic.


----------



## hopless500 (18 Aug 2016)

rikki said:


> This one should be out of its *cute* kitten stage soon, so it may suit someone who wants a cat but not a kitten.
> The vet will be easier to get to than the local council, or the RSPCA or Animal Welfare, and a lot less bureaucratic.


FTFY


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Aug 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Are you fact checking a joke?



I wish I could "like" this post more than once.....


----------



## GM (18 Aug 2016)

You'll need a cat dunny !


----------



## jefmcg (18 Aug 2016)

GM said:


> You'll need a cat dunny !


+1

However, as it's 4am in Canberra, the little guy has probably either held it in or mad a mess already.

Before SNSSO wakes up, we should name it. My suggestion "*Cycle C(h)at*" (leave the "h" in for exotic Français?)


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (18 Aug 2016)

jefmcg said:


> My suggestion "*Cycle C(h)at*" (leave the "h" in for exotic Français?)


Brilliant


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Aug 2016)

You need a mad cat lady like @Pat "5mph" to give advice, as I only have a dog.[/QUOTE]
Awww, how did I not get this alert, @SatNavSaysStraightOn must be well in her bed by now!



SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Its not like we can take it with us


But of course you can, I'm taking mine with me if I get Brexited 


SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> it would appear that it is 4-6 months in age. going by the teeth..


I was gonna say, he's around 6 months, not a kitten.



jefmcg said:


> It's been dumped.


Exactly! You have been catified! You are the chosen one!


jefmcg said:


> You can get it a pet passport and bring it back with you if you choose.


Absolutely.


SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> not sure what to do with it overnight


Erm ... he will sleep in your bed of course, you don't have to do anything.


SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> it has so far had 2 cooked eggs, a ladle full of vegan vegetable soup (chickpeas, garden peas, potato, carrot, parsnip, swede, celery, leek, onions and sweet potato - I kid not), a full cat sized tin of turkey in something... and is now on its second portion of soup (with it having started on the pan itself, we won't now eat what is left in there)....


You'll be all right, I often share with BigCat, never got any stomach bugs or anything.
The wee soul loves you, get him to a vet, if microchipped does not mean the actual owners are not dead or moved away - but I think he got dumped - get him the snip, start looking at videos on YouTube on how to make cat trees, I just reupholstered one I found dumped, tree that is, not cat.
Don't forget annual vaccination, monthly flea treatment, trimonthly worm tablet.
Say hi to Cycle Ch(a)t from us, let's call him CC for short


----------



## hopless500 (18 Aug 2016)

Of course, I should say, if it was me that would now be my cat


----------



## Mrs M (18 Aug 2016)

You are honoured.
A cat has chosen you


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Aug 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Of course, I should say, if it was me that would now be my cat


That's how I got the one currently sleeping on my lap: he came, nobody claimed him, I feed him, he stayed


----------



## hopless500 (18 Aug 2016)

Mrs M said:


> You are honoured.
> A cat has chosen you


Precisely


----------



## raleighnut (18 Aug 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> You need a mad cat lady like @Pat "5mph" to give advice, as I only have a dog.
> Awww, how did I not get this alert, @SatNavSaysStraightOn must be well in her bed by now!
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, he'd be mine by now too but I'm sure a cat cannot be kept there (It's in the lease) so a bit of a non-starter.
There is a way to keep indoor cats though (My Kissa was a 'Flat Cat' until I moved here) but their claws need to be clipped weekly, it's a lot like cutting our nails in that the end is dead (white) but the pink bit will hurt if you cut into that. You only need to take off the very tip of the claw (1-2mm) and cut it square across to stop them 'stropping' their claws and wrecking stuff.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Aug 2016)

It did indeed sleep the night in our bed. Luckily our bed is a king sized one. Initially it was on my legs then at 3am when i needed a call of nature it moved (on its return) to between my husband and I. Eggs and veg soup for breakfast this morning again went down very quickly. Then the final act, it found its own litter tray, our fire ash! This that is where it went in the night because there is no mess anywhere. So we know she is not feral, she's probably dumped and she's not the runt of the litter either. 

Sadly it does indeed look like a dumped animal and tenancy specifically states no cats and I would never try to keep a cat inside, though my mother had had 2 that were rescue animals and had never known the outside. Right now this little sole doesn't want to go out either!

We'll speak with the local vets shortly.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Aug 2016)

She wasn't chipped as expected. Vets have put her at 4-5 months old. One of the receptionists is taking her home for the weekend to see if she gets on with her existing 6 month old kitten. If she does, which we expect she will, she'll keep her but they will let us know on Monday what the outcome is. 

Both of us are in tears over this one.  she had the most wonderful temperament and is really cute!


----------



## raleighnut (19 Aug 2016)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> She wasn't chipped as expected. Vets have put her at 4-5 months old. One of the receptionists is taking her home for the weekend to see if she gets on with her existing 6 month old kitten. If she does, which we expect she will, she'll keep her but they will let us know on Monday what the outcome is.
> 
> Both of us are in tears over this one.  she had the most wonderful temperament and is really cute!


----------



## Mrs M (19 Aug 2016)

Aw, well done for rescuing the little one


----------



## coffeejo (19 Aug 2016)

Awww, fingers crossed it's a happy outcome.


----------



## hopless500 (19 Aug 2016)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It did indeed sleep the night in our bed. Luckily our bed is a king sized one. Initially it was on my legs then at 3am when i needed a call of nature it moved (on its return) to between my husband and I. Eggs and veg soup for breakfast this morning again went down very quickly. Then the final act, it found its own litter tray, our fire ash! This that is where it went in the night because there is no mess anywhere. So we know she is not feral, she's probably dumped and she's not the runt of the litter either.
> 
> Sadly it does indeed look like a dumped animal and tenancy specifically states no cats and I would never try to keep a cat inside, though my mother had had 2 that were rescue animals and had never known the outside. Right now this little sole doesn't want to go out either!
> 
> ...


Aw


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Aug 2016)

Aww, Emma, I would take him in a minute, even though my own is a jealous, possessive, crabbit basteward


----------



## cyberknight (21 Aug 2016)

This thread must have inspired me , we have been on about getting a cat for a while so it was off to the rspca today and we picked a black and white kitten who will be called poppy , or as i call her "stuffing ".
No pictures atm as the website has no picture , im guessing they took it down when we picked her.


----------



## coffeejo (21 Aug 2016)

cyberknight said:


> This thread must have inspired me , we have been on about getting a cat for a while so it was off to the rspca today and we picked a black and white kitten who will be called poppy , or as i call her "stuffing ".
> No pictures atm as the website has no picture , im guessing they took it down when we picked her.


That's great news


----------



## Mrs M (21 Aug 2016)

cyberknight said:


> This thread must have inspired me , we have been on about getting a cat for a while so it was off to the rspca today and we picked a black and white kitten who will be called poppy , or as i call her "stuffing ".
> No pictures atm as the website has no picture , im guessing they took it down when we picked her.


Well done 
We still have the "mugshot" and ad from the SSPCA website of our boy, (a sad little dweeb)  when we got him.
Huge difference now, happy, confident and so much fun.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (21 Aug 2016)

cyberknight said:


> This thread must have inspired me , we have been on about getting a cat for a while so it was off to the rspca today and we picked a black and white kitten who will be called poppy , or as i call her "stuffing ".
> No pictures atm as the website has no picture , im guessing they took it down when we picked her.


If you need parental tips when the baby comes I'm your mad cat lady


----------



## cyberknight (21 Aug 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> If you need parental tips when the baby comes I'm your mad cat lady


I grew up with cats and before we had kids we had a Persian who died of internal organ failure around 12 years old , apparently they are prone to problems due to inbreeding .


----------



## raleighnut (21 Aug 2016)

cyberknight said:


> I grew up with cats and before we had kids we had a Persian who died of internal organ failure around 12 years old , apparently they are prone to problems due to inbreeding .


A lot of 'Pedigree' animals suffer from problems, moggies are far better.


----------



## vickster (21 Aug 2016)

Nothing pedigree about this...but he's one sweet boy, and peculiar, not least he has EPI and has to eat porcine pancreas daily!


----------



## cyberknight (21 Aug 2016)

raleighnut said:


> A lot of 'Pedigree' animals suffer from problems, moggies are far better.
> 
> View attachment 140795


Indeed, the persian was given to my wife before we met as the breeder had no more use for her so she was a rescue cat as well, we have gone for a normal short hair moggie this time


----------



## raleighnut (21 Aug 2016)

cyberknight said:


> Indeed, the persian was given to my wife before we met as the breeder had no more use for her so she was a rescue cat as well, we have gone for a normal short hair moggie this time


for taking in an ex-breeding cat, very often they come to an end.


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2016)

Bless, she's gorgeous  No wonder it was so hard to let her go... Cats do have this way of worming their way into your affections... Especially when it means giving them the last prawn on your plate LOL

I have two cats - Poppy, a naughty and opinionated tortie and Lexi, a pest of a blue & white bicolour. Both girls are rescues, homed from the branch of Cats Protection that I volunteer for...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Aug 2016)

Good news it seems. 

We have been asked when she came to us and when we advertised her as found. 

She has to be advertised for 10 working days before she can formally be adopted. So right now she is being fostered. The lady (still don't know her name) also needed this info so she can get her spayed and vaccinated (we have to assume she hadn't been). so it seems she had a new caring home. 

Tears again are a mixture of sorrow and relief. Sorrow she's not ours and I won't see her again and relief we have found her a home and that is a good home she's gone to (i have to assume that someone working in a veterinary surgery cares!).


----------



## hopless500 (22 Aug 2016)

vickster said:


> View attachment 140798
> Nothing pedigree about this...but he's one sweet boy, and peculiar, not least he has EPI and has to eat porcine pancreas daily!


----------



## DRM (22 Aug 2016)

You have been adopted, you might as well get used to it


----------



## coffeejo (22 Aug 2016)

DRM said:


> You have been adopted, you might as well get used to it


Who?


----------



## cyberknight (24 Aug 2016)

Getting ready ..


----------



## Julia9054 (24 Aug 2016)

cyberknight said:


> Getting ready ..
> View attachment 141114


Scaled up a bit, I'd happily live in that myself!


----------



## AndyRM (24 Aug 2016)

cyberknight said:


> Getting ready ..
> View attachment 141114



That'll get ignored...


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (24 Aug 2016)

Looks like you have given the cat a perfect platform to knock all your photos over.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Aug 2016)

cyberknight said:


> Getting ready ..
> View attachment 141114


Oh that will be well used. My kitten loves his.


----------



## coffeejo (24 Aug 2016)

cyberknight said:


> Getting ready ..
> View attachment 141114



When is s/he arriving?


----------



## cyberknight (24 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> When is s/he arriving?


They said a week and a half so im going for a week on saturday .


----------



## cyberknight (4 Sep 2016)

Update
Picking the cat up thursday , rspca was waiting for the vet to ok it as shes a bit small .


----------



## cyberknight (8 Sep 2016)

Meet Poppy


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Sep 2016)

Cute wee thing, he wants a cuddle ... now!


----------



## AndyRM (8 Sep 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Cute wee thing, he wants feeding ... now!



FTFY.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Sep 2016)

AndyRM said:


> FTFY.


They always want feeding. Might not eat it, but they want it!


----------



## Mrs M (8 Sep 2016)

cyberknight said:


> Meet Poppy
> View attachment 143225


Aw, too cute


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Sep 2016)

cyberknight said:


> Meet Poppy
> View attachment 143225




She is gorgeous.


----------



## jefmcg (8 Sep 2016)

cyberknight said:


> Getting ready ..


You could lose the little guy for days in there


cyberknight said:


> Meet Poppy


How small was she(?) when you first met 3 weeks ago??


----------



## raleighnut (8 Sep 2016)

cyberknight said:


> Meet Poppy
> View attachment 143225


----------



## cyberknight (8 Sep 2016)

jefmcg said:


> You could lose the little guy for days in there
> 
> How small was she(?) when you first met 3 weeks ago??


Teeny weeny.


----------



## cyberknight (8 Sep 2016)

She ..........


----------



## mybike (8 Sep 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Cute wee thing, she wants to stick claws in ... now!



FTFY


----------



## cyberknight (9 Sep 2016)

Sitting by my shoulder on top of the sofa , all settled in and getting stuck behind the tumble dryer 
EDIT
glad i convinced mrs ck to keep the old sofa as .
1, the kids are still chucking drinks / food over it
2, the cat has a mew climbing frame so lets see how long it lasts !


----------



## hopless500 (9 Sep 2016)

cyberknight said:


> Meet Poppy
> View attachment 143225


What a cutie


----------



## cyberknight (16 Jun 2017)

Bit of an update 
This is the wallpaper destroying little darling using the box @bikingdad90 sent some shoes in


----------



## raleighnut (16 Jun 2017)

cyberknight said:


> Bit of an update
> This is the wallpaper destroying little darling using the box @bikingdad90 sent some shoes in
> View attachment 357373


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2017)

cyberknight said:


> Bit of an update
> This is the wallpaper destroying little darling using the box @bikingdad90 sent some shoes in
> View attachment 357373


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Jun 2017)

Cats always love a box


----------



## Mrs M (16 Jun 2017)

cyberknight said:


> Bit of an update
> This is the wallpaper destroying little darling using the box @bikingdad90 sent some shoes in
> View attachment 357373


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2017)

Dunno about boxes... Lexi is still obsessed with wicker baskets.


----------



## Mrs M (16 Jun 2017)

Thomas loves boxes


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2017)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 357410
> Thomas loves boxes



Awh 

Love his expression - he looks almost guilty at being caught sitting in a box


----------



## Mrs M (16 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> Awh
> 
> Love his expression - he looks almost guilty at being caught sitting in a box


I gave him an egg box once and he tried sooo hard to squeeze into it 
Aw, wee guy


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2017)

Mrs M said:


> I gave him an egg box once and he tried sooo hard to squeeze into it
> Aw, wee guy



Ah, a case of _*"if it fits, I sits"*_ 

Here it's often a case of "If you have it, I want it."  I have a radiator bed that I bought from a CP stall, but it turns out it doesn't fit my radiators. I put it on the coffee table in the hallway so I can give it to a friend who has cats, but Poppy decided she wanted to have it after ignoring it for a year and a half. Now, if Poppy's not sat on it, Lexi is.


----------



## Mrs M (16 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> Ah, a case of _*"if it fits, I sits"*_
> 
> Here it's often a case of "If you have it, I want it."  I have a radiator bed that I bought from a CP stall, but it turns out it doesn't fit my radiators. I put it on the coffee table in the hallway so I can give it to a friend who has cats, but Poppy decided she wanted to have it after ignoring it for a year and a half. Now, if Poppy's not sat on it, Lexi is.



Cats are so good at taking the p**s


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2017)

Mrs M said:


> Cats are so good at taking the p**s



Yep, very definitely.  My two make sure that I don't take life too seriously. 

At least the postie has stopped being alarmed at the rows of severed heads that Lexi leaves on the doorstep.


----------



## Mrs M (16 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> Yep, very definitely.  My two make sure that I don't take life too seriously.
> 
> At least the postie has stopped being alarmed at the rows of severed heads that Lexi leaves on the doorstep.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2017)

Mrs M said:


>



Tomorrow's another adventure... Cat show, here we come...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> Tomorrow's another adventure... Cat show, here we come...


Where you going? I used to show my cats, not been to a show for years tho.


----------



## Mrs M (16 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> Tomorrow's another adventure... Cat show, here we come...


Good luck


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> Where you going? I used to show my cats, not been to a show for years tho.



The joint Siamese & Oriental shows in Moulton - at the Ag college. I'll probably end up doing the table or the results board as well. 

Out of interest, which section did you show in? Household Pets here.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2017)

Mrs M said:


> Good luck



Thanks  Not expecting much, but it's a good day out with some fun people.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> The joint Siamese & Oriental shows in Moulton - at the Ag college. I'll probably end up doing the table or the results board as well.
> 
> Out of interest, which section did you show in? Household Pets here.


Siamese and Oriental







L>R Ollie, Mungo and and Jock


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> Siamese and Oriental
> 
> View attachment 357448
> 
> ...



 They're a gorgeous threesome. 

There're a lot of siamese & ori breed shows in this neck of the woods. They're always so friendly.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> They're a gorgeous threesome.
> 
> There're a lot of siamese & ori breed shows in this neck of the woods. They're always so friendly.


They're a bugger to get a comfy sleep tho...


----------



## hopless500 (16 Jun 2017)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 357410
> Thomas loves boxes


Look at that face


----------



## hopless500 (16 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> They're a bugger to get a comfy sleep tho...
> 
> View attachment 357467


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> They're a bugger to get a comfy sleep tho...
> 
> View attachment 357467





Now I lay me down to sleep
Counting kitties instead of sheep
There's one on my head
And one on my feet
So where the hell am I meant to sleep?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> Tomorrow's another adventure... Cat show, here we come...


How was the show?


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> How was the show?



Hot!!!  

Lexi got the reserve Grand in both shows plus BOC in both and red cards in all her sides. Admittedly competition in the HP section was very sparse, but she could've got withheld on like she did at CamCats, so really pleased with her results and how she handled.

She was beaten in the Grand by the cat that went on to get BIS NP in one of the two shows, so no disgrace there. Plus she got a lovely special (treats and toys) from one of her judges - these don't often come our way, so they mean a lot when we get them.

Plus I ended up getting roped into stewarding at the Eastern Counties...


----------



## Mrs M (17 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> Hot!!!
> 
> Lexi got the reserve Grand in both shows plus BOC in both and red cards in all her sides. Admittedly competition in the HP section was very sparse, but she could've got withheld on like she did at CamCats, so really pleased with her results and how she handled.
> 
> ...


Well done


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2017)

Mrs M said:


> Well done



Thank you 

I've celebrated with some chocolate cake and the girls with a large can of chicken Applaws that I bought for them off one of the stalls. And I got them some knitted mice. 

I also bought a valerian toy for my neighbour's cat. Poppy has gone and helped herself to it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> Thank you
> 
> I've celebrated with some chocolate cake and the girls with a large can of chicken Applaws that I bought for them off one of the stalls. And I got them some knitted mice.
> 
> I also bought a valerian toy for my neighbour's cat. Poppy has gone and helped herself to it.


We used to have a Siamese boy who loved knitted gloves; he chewed one finger off and then was happy with it. He would search high and low for his "glovey" - we would hide it in some fairly random places that we thought he'd never find but he always did; he sometimes had to open doors/cupboards and climb onto shelves and under clothes, but he always found it.


----------



## cyberknight (18 Jun 2017)

Received the present of a live baby bird yesterday , had to rescue it quick and lock the cat in for a bit.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> We used to have a Siamese boy who loved knitted gloves; he chewed one finger off and then was happy with it. He would search high and low for his "glovey" - we would hide it in some fairly random places that we thought he'd never find but he always did; he sometimes had to open doors/cupboards and climb onto shelves and under clothes, but he always found it.



Oh bless  Actually, I bought some knitted toy mice yesterday - the Oriental Cat Association sells them on their club stall and they're rather popular with the girls. Poppy is still enamoured of the valerian mouse, so I will give the knitted mice to Felix.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2017)

cyberknight said:


> Received the present of a live baby bird yesterday , had to rescue it quick and lock the cat in for a bit.



I received a vole and several sucked butterflies.


----------



## cyberknight (19 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> I received a vole and several sucked butterflies.


were the butterflies happy ?


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2017)

cyberknight said:


> were the butterflies happy ?



I can't say. Lexi ate them.


----------

